# Front to back aesthetically idential light for 10G



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm thinking of setting up a 10G to replace my 5G, however, the tank would be placed at a 90 degree angle to the wall. In other words, the front of the tank would be the 10" side, the two sides would be the two long 20" sides. This presents a bit of a problem for lighting since this is in the living room and needs to look "perfect" 

So I'm wondering if anyone has ever come across lighting for a 10G tank (ie: 20 inches long) that's identical from both sides, so in other words wether you are looking at the light from one side or the other, you can't tell which side is the back of the light and which side is the front. For example something like this: http://www.tulwar.com/imagehost/Glo4.jpg and NOT something like this: http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/015/26951_400wh.jpg . The problem I seem to have is finding this in a short length of 20".

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Why are you putting such a SMALL tank sideways in your living room?
I'd be trying to put a 48" one the right-way across. Or larger. 

W


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Besides the hagen Glo units, the only one in that size I can think of is Current USA's 2x 18" T5HO units, although they're not 100% identical front to back, it's pretty close.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

If you're feeling DIYish...

An AH Supply fixture could put a 36W (or a 72W!) CF fixture over a 10G. http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

I have a 36" that may not be as good as a good dual T5 but it is an amazing reflector system.

You can, I'd think without too much effort figure a way to keep the ballast external so it could be built pretty small, and whatever shape you want.


----------

